# information and value of a baby luger



## dsoj05 (Feb 19, 2009)

i have an old baby luger (32acp) i got from my father, i have been doing some reading on them and i was wondering if anyone can help me with more info.  also i am wanting to sell the gun and i am trying to figure out a fair price.  i have looked on gun broker but those are unrealistic prices to ask people to pay.  what would be a fair price that is fair to me and the buyer. thanks for your help.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 19, 2009)

If you got a sure-nuff Baby Luger, there ain't no fair price!! They are ridiculously price fickle and rare. 
You MUST be sure it is what you got!
The only mention I can find of the G.L. Baby Luger is a 9mm and 20 years ago it was $100,000.
PICTURES NEEDED!
Work for having one conversioned from a regular to a Baby start at $1200.


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 19, 2009)

You need to find a Luger forum and put up great pictures and get several opinions! You might call NRA if you are a member and they may help.


----------



## germag (Feb 19, 2009)

fishtail said:


> If you got a sure-nuff Baby Luger, there ain't no fair price!! They are ridiculously price fickle and rare.
> You MUST be sure it is what you got!
> The only mention I can find of the G.L. Baby Luger is a 9mm and 20 years ago it was $100,000.
> PICTURES NEEDED!
> Work for having one conversioned from a regular to a Baby start at $1200.



Supposedly there were only 4 prototypes made by G. Luger of model 1925/26, only one is now known and it is in .380 (9mm Kurz) although at least one of the prototypes was chambered in .32 ACP.

Of the model M04/M05 only two are known to exist in 7.65 Para and 9mm Para.

I don't know how you would price the originals..... 

If it's a John Martz conversion, it's probably worth somewhere between $2,000 and $6,000 depending on condition and configuration.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 20, 2009)

Does yours fit this description? My reference books does not show any "Baby Lugers" prior to this time frame. You'll notice neither of these are 32acp, so more research is in order.

LATE PRODUCTION MAUSER LUGERS
MANUFACTURED DURING THE 1970S
P.08 Interarms
4" or 6" barrel, 7.65mm or 9mm caliber.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
1200 750 500 400 350 300

Swiss Eagle Interarms
Swiss-style straight front grip strap and the American Eagle
crest over the chamber. It is chambered for 7.65mm or 9mm
and is offered with a 4" or 6" barrel.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
700 550 450 350 325 300

Cartridge Counter
Chambered for 9mm cartridge and fitted with a slotted grip to
show cartridge count in magazine.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
2000 1600 — — — —

Commemorative Bulgarian
The Bulgarian crest is stamped over the chamber. There were
only 100 produced.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
2000 1600 — — — —

Commemorative Russian
Crossed Nagant rifles are stamped over the chamber. There
were 100 produced.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
2000 1600 — — — —

Modern Production Carbine
This splendid reproduction was produced on a limited basis.
The workmanship is excellent, and the carbine and stock are
furnished in a case.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
6000 4500 4000 3200 2500 2000

JOHN MARTZ CUSTOM LUGERS
Martz Luger Carbine
16" barrel. Approximately 88 were manufactured.
Mint Exc. V.G Good Fair Poor
8700 7000 4500 — — —

Baby Luger 9mm & 7.65mm
A compact Luger pistol. Approximately 205 were produced.

Mint Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
3500 2500 1500 1000 — —

Baby Luger .380 ACP
As above, in .380 caliber. Approximately 7 were manufactured.

.45 ACP
6" barrel, .45 ACP caliber. Assembled from two Luger pistols
that were split and welded together. 85 manufactured.
Mint Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
5500 4000 3000 — — —


Mint Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
7000 6000 4000 — — —


----------

